# Deer feeding habits



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Some one told my DH that deer will swallow black walnuts, hull and all for food. This person says it is the only way they can eat them. Solo I thought I would ask here as I find it really hard to believe.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

They do eat acorns by chewing them up, but Walnuts, not a chance. Their esophagus is too small, shells are really tough to break into, and their digestive system is not even close to tough enough to digest the hulls to release the meager nut meat inside. 

I call Bull on this one, not to say a deer somewhere. sometime has never eaten one, but in a word NO not true.:hammer:


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

You know that is exactly what I tried to tell my hubby but his friend he hunts with is kind of a know it all. While he does know a lot about gardening and stuff, I am with you and call bull on this one. 

Of course I will let DH and his friend believe what they want as it aint worth the argument.

Thanks
Nancy


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sounds like ya need boots when listening to that crap.

 Al


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

snicker and laugh every time one of them says this.....inform kids if you have any that this ain't right.......they have it wrong it is bigfoot that eats walnuts this way.....


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

I just rough-butchered a doe and a buck this very afternoon (the meat is now chilling in the fridge for final butchering tomorrow) and, as previously stated by others, I have serious doubts that a black walnut, with husk and all, will squeeze down a deer's esophagus. Their esophagus is just way too small in diameter.

I do think that someone is pulling your DH's leg.

TRellis


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

They would need more than a beer wash for a walnut! :hammer:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

deer mouths are actually quite small , now squirrel love black walnut , that is what I bait the squirrel traps with 

but the squirrel hull them then bury the hard shell and nut for later


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

If'n that was true I wouldn't have to scatter/toss what seems like millions of them (the walnuts) in my woods........ even though the deer do eat the hickory nuts and acorns they sure don't touch the walnuts. :yuck:
So what the squirrels don't get I do have to pick up gre: and get off the lawn - why - ever hit one with the lawn mower?


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

If they did I wouldn't have to go to the bother of hunting them. All I would do is stake out one of our wild black walnut trees and wait for a nice fat doe to choke to death when it tried to eat an un-hulled nut.:hysterical:


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Micheal said:


> If'n that was true I wouldn't have to scatter/toss what seems like millions of them (the walnuts) in my woods........ even though the deer do eat the hickory nuts and acorns they sure don't touch the walnuts. :yuck:
> So what the squirrels don't get I do have to pick up gre: and get off the lawn - why - ever hit one with the lawn mower?


Might as well mix work with play. Try a 5 iron.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I have never seen a Deer eat Walnuts or Hickory Nuts. They will eat things like Osage Orange but it is during Cold weather, they will stomp it, break it up and eat the seeds.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I've never seen a deer eat Hickory nuts either and I have a bunch of trees. Last year (2013)was a bumper crop of hickory nuts too.

I realize wall nuts with the hulls on are big but if your hitting them with the mower blades you mowing roots not the grass.

 Al


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Nimrod said:


> Might as well mix work with play. Try a 5 iron.


Grandson tried that ONCE :facepalm: Don't know if'n it was a 5 iron or not but he sure hit them to places I wish he hadn't.......

alleyyooper - yep with a 54 inch deck on the mower there are places in my hilly, bumpy, uneven lawn that I do mow the roots. :ashamed: But after bout the second pass it does get smoother - leastwise in that one spot. :thumb: :grin:


----------

